# Prince Charles and the Genie



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Prince Charles was driving around his mother's estate when he accidentally ran over her favorite dog, a Corgi, crushing it to a pulp. He got out of his Range Rover and sat down on the grass totally distraught. The whole world was against him and now his mother would go ballistic. 

Suddenly he noticed a lamp half-buried in the ground. He dug it up, polished it and immediately a genie appeared. "You have freed me from thousands of years of imprisonment," said the genie. "As a reward I shall grant you one wish." 

"Well," said the Prince, "I have all the material things that I need, but let me show you this dog." 

They walk over to the splattered remains of the dog. "Do you think you could bring this dog back to life for me?" Prince Charles asked. 

The genie carefully looked at the remains and shook his head. "This body is too far gone for even me to bring it back to life. Is there something else you would like?" 

Prince Charles thought for a minute, reached into his pocket and pulled out two photos. "I was married to this beautiful woman called Diana," said the Prince, showing the genie the first photo. "But I love this woman called Camilla," and he showed the genie the second photo. "You see Camilla isn't beautiful at all, so do you think you can make Camilla as beautiful as Diana?" 

The genie studied the two photographs and after a few minutes said, "Let's have a look at the dog again."


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sleeping Beauty, Tom Thumb, and Quasimodo were all talking one day.

Sleeping Beauty said, "I believe myself to be the most beautiful girl in the
world."

Tom Thumb said, "I must be the smallest person in the world."

Quasimodo said, "I absolutely have to be the ugliest person in the world."

They decided to go to the Guinness Book of World Records to have their
claims verified.

Sleeping Beauty went first and came out looking deliriously happy.

"It's official, I AM the most beautiful girl in the world,"

Tom Thumb went next and emerged triumphant,

"I am officially the smallest person in the world."

Sometime later, Quasimodo came out looking confused and simply stated,

"Who is Camilla Parker Bowles?"

MHS...Rob


----------

